# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Hide/Unhide a Sheet in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

Select the sheet tab, right click and select Hide from shortcut menu.
Or
Select Home -> Format (in Cells Group) -> Hide & Unhide -> Hide Sheet.


Select a sheet tab, right click and select Unhide from shortcut menu.
Or
Select Home -> Format (in Cells Group) -> Hide & Unhide -> Unhide Sheet.

----------

